# pedal extenders?



## scribble79 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am a big guy with a wide gate and riding for any amount causes knee pain. I have added one set of pedal extenders, the longest I could find and it just doesn't seem to be enough. Could I add an additional set to get me the width I need?


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

The pedal extenders should be fine to add a couple as long as they are tight, but it could significantly add to the torque experienced by the cranks.

How do you do hill climbs? Spinning, or mashing in high gears?

Are you running a standard road double crankset? 

If you have a 3-piece crankset (square taper, octalink, ISIS, etc), then you might be able to fit a triple bottom bracket (126 to 130mm wide). That would gain about 1cm on each side. There are even some 132mm or 134mm bottom brackets, or wider. Some are symmetric, other are asymmetric.

It looks like the pedal extenders also vary from about 19.5mm to 27.5mm. Do you have the longer ones?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Ever work with a fitter? Sometimes the problem is not what you think.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Ever work with a fitter? Sometimes the problem is not what you think.


Not a bad idea to have someone local look at your setup.

I will say that one of the reasons I changed to clipless this spring was that I found my shoes and feet were rolling outward with my toeclips. The clipless hold my feet much more square in the pedals.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Ever work with a fitter? Sometimes the problem is not what you think.


Excellent suggestion. My right foot was giving me fits and I also purchased a pedal extender without success. It turns out my foot plant was angled the fitter looked at me pedaling and immediately noticed my knee making a circle (in the plane perpendicular to the axis of the bike). He placed two wedges under my clip on the outside and the knee began going straight up and down.

While this might not be a solution to your situation a it may be best to have an outsider with experience look at your fit.

Rich


----------



## scribble79 (Aug 29, 2012)

I did have a fit done by the local Sports medical clinic that fits all the University riders to there bike. He was the one that suggested getting the extenders due to my size and how my legs fit on the cranks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

scribble79 said:


> I did have a fit done by the local Sports medical clinic that fits all the University riders to there bike. He was the one that suggested getting the extenders due to my size and how my legs fit on the cranks.


The key to a good fitting isn't someone telling a cyclist what they need (wedges, extenders, etc.). It's utilizing/ installing them_ then _tweaking the riders fit to ensure the correct changes to other facets of fit are made.

When you install extenders, it necessitates a change to cleat position. If that wasn't done, the change may have created another, similar fit issue. 

I suggest either going back to the fitter for a tweak to fit and reassessment, or find a reputable fitter that'll do a more complete job.


----------



## scribble79 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am not using cleats at this time as I am trying to eliminate my pain before plunking down hard cash for clip ons or cleats.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you ever used toe clips or cleats? 
I do think they are great to help you get your feet in the right position. Not perfectly rigid (which you may not want), but pretty secure. 
They may take a little while to get used to, but well worth the investment. You also get a lot more power from both pushing and pulling.

Go ahead and try the longer extender, or double extender if you wish, but also go back to the "fitter" and talk to them. How thorough was your exam? If a third party watches you on the bike, they may see something that is not at all obvious to yourself, especially if they are trained about what to look for.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

scribble79 said:


> I am not using cleats at this time as* I am trying to eliminate my pain *before plunking down hard cash for clip ons or cleats.


Point taken re: my example of cleat placement being a non-issue, but (see the bold statement?), the crux of the matter remains the same. You're trying to correct a fit issue without proper diagnoses as to cause. It may be the need for pedal extenders... or not. The fact that you've installed them and the pain still exists tells me they may not be the proper fix. 

Time to go back to the fitter and update them, or find a reputable one who can help you solve the issue. 

BTW, all you've offered so far is that you have "knee pain". The specific location and how you're riding at the time (mashing?) can help determine the cause(s) and remedies.

Some info here - scroll down to Knee Pain/ Location:

CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS -


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

PJ354 covered just about everything I was going to mention. There was just one thing that might be worth pointing out that hasn't come up yet.

A wide gate may actually be a compensation for hip instability rather than a structural necessity. A person with tight or weak hip stabilizers will often exaggerate the width of his/her stride to gain more stability in walking. The same is true as hip flexors get tired. Early in the day your stride will be at its narrowest and it will gradually widen as your stabilizer muscles tire.

If this is the case for you, your knee pain might actually be caused by side to side rotation of your knee. The hip stabilizers are key in keeping the legs straight as the knees pump up and down like pistons. A little waggle in the knee is all it takes to cause serious discomfort.

Again, this may not be your issue, but it's common enough that it bears mentioning.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

scribble79 said:


> I am not using cleats at this time as I am trying to eliminate my pain before plunking down hard cash for clip ons or cleats.


Are you wearing cycling shoes?


----------

